# Squirrel...or even Rabbit?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Any hound hunters lurking? I hunt Squirrel with my cur. Take him on the occassional **** hunt also. Hunt beagles (not mine, a friends) sometimes. Anyone else hunt with a dog other than a pointer/spaniel on this site?
Huntinbull


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have 3 beagles myself, my brother has 2 and my buddy has 6. We hunt from Guernsey County to Cuyahoga County for rabbit at least twice a week durring rabbit season. We generally run 4 dogs and usually all have at least one running every trip. We do pretty good and usually reach out bag limits 
every outing.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I saw a few of bosshogg's posts and am surprised he hasn't replied here. Kwilson, anytime you want an extra shooter along or want to try some tree rat !# hunting let me know.

Huntinbull


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

My father and I just lost our cur this spring. 14 1/2 years old.
She was retired for the last two years.
Before I moved away for collage I was averaging about 50 squirrels a year....
Nothing better than hunting bushy tails over a cur with a .22 loaded with shorts.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I too love hunting the wise furry ones over curs. Hearing that tree bark can give you shivers.

Huntinbull


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i love to hunt over dogs aswell but don't have any that hunt myself. i have tried to get my lab to chase pheasants but no luck


----------

